# Amazing sleeve by PG4003 (Patricia)!!!



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

I ordered a sleeve from Patricia here on the forum and received it today. It is BEAUTIFUL!!!! I love it!!!!!!! I love the style and the colors and the little pockets!! I even asked her to put a little pocket in for my m-edge light and it works PERFECTLY!! I also ordered a coordinating zipper bag so I can put cords, extra light, etc. when traveling- it's so cute!!

Patricia was so patient and amazing to work with! She listened to (and humored) my ideas and made an amazing sleeve! Thank you so much Patricia!!!!






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

That is really nice, I love the color combination!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

That is gorgeous! She does great work!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Bethany, it looks so pretty with your Oberon, the colors really go well together.  I'm glad your light fits OK in that little pocket.  I'm just glad you love it and it's exactly what you wanted!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I love the colors of the bag.  Is that the saddle oberon?  How do you use the m-edge light with it?
Paula


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

corkyb said:


> I love the colors of the bag. Is that the saddle oberon? How do you use the m-edge light with it?
> Paula


It is the saddle bold celtic Oberon for Kindle 3. I posted a thread a couple of days ago on how I use the m-edge light with the Oberon cover. It's probably at the bottom of this forum. I'll try to find it.

EDIT: Here is it: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,52951.0.html

Paula - I just saw where you live- I went to school at UAlbany!


----------



## AmusedDiva (Jan 13, 2011)

Another gorgeous Patricia creation!  I love the fabric.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Awesome combination.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

Really pretty!


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

I love love LOVE that combination and little pocket!  It's beautiful with your Oberon.  How lovely it is!  Wonderful job, Patricia!  I'm new here but as soon
as I decide on which Oberon I want (so many choices!), I'll be calling on you!

~Brit


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

BlondStylus said:


> I love love LOVE that combination and little pocket! It's beautiful with your Oberon. How lovely it is! Wonderful job, Patricia! I'm new here but as soon
> as I decide on which Oberon I want (so many choices!), I'll be calling on you!
> 
> ~Brit


Thanks Brit for the compliment, and I would love to make something for you!


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

beautiful work Patricia!!!


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

I love the combination of colors and fabrics used in the making of these!! Congratuations on your new sleeve!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Beautifully done, and I say that as a professional quilter.  Love the colors.  And most importantly, the customer is satisfied.  Thanks for sharing it!

Betsy


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Beautifully done, and I say that as a professional quilter. Love the colors. And most importantly, the customer is satisfied. Thanks for sharing it!
> 
> Betsy


Thank you Betsy, coming from a professional, that's a great compliment! I do this simple quilting on my machine, but I've made many quilts and my real love when quilting is doing the hand quilting. I love doing that, it's comforting and de-stessing to me.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Patricia, I sent a pm earlier for the Starry Night Dx cover.


----------

